# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  kurwa

## Бармалей

What does "kurwa" mean? I see it a lot in a video game I play...

----------


## Dimitri

By the way in Russian курва it's women with dissolute lifestyle, prostitute. And infinitive: скурвиться - become bastard totally

----------


## Бармалей

Well that may not be Polish, but it certainly sounds like something online gamers would say a lot!   ::

----------


## Remyisme

> By the way in Russian курва it's women with dissolute lifestyle, prostitute. And infinitive: скурвиться - become bastard totally

 Yes, and i also herd that this word is originally Polish, it came to russian from Polish language, the same as "cholera".

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri  By the way in Russian курва it's women with dissolute lifestyle, prostitute. And infinitive: скурвиться - become bastard totally   Yes, and i also herd that this word is originally Polish, it came to russian from Polish language, the same as "cholera".

 I herd that this word came to Polish from French   ::

----------


## Бармалей

Great. So the French spread cholera to the Russians through the Polish?   ::

----------


## kamka

yup, "kurwa" means a prostitute, ecpressed in a very vulgar way, though.
But it's also used as an exclamation, for example, if you hit yourself on the head, you might yell "kurwa (mać)!". it's verrrry rude though, it's something like English "f uck" or Russian "yob tvoju mat' " (sorry, can't switch the languages now).
"Kurwa" can be used in practically every context, it is very ironicaly called as the most often used words among Polish speakers  ::  Its meaning is however always negative.

----------


## Бармалей

> yup, "kurwa" means a prostitute, ecpressed in a very vulgar way, though.
> But it's also used as an exclamation, for example, if you hit yourself on the head, you might yell "kurwa (mać)!". it's verrrry rude though, it's something like English "f uck" or Russian "yob tvoju mat' " (sorry, can't switch the languages now).
> "Kurwa" can be used in practically every context, it is very ironicaly called as the most often used words among Polish speakers  Its meaning is however always negative.

 Actually I think I've seen "Kurva mac" in the context I mentioned. If they say "kurwa mac" is it directed at MY mother or just generally speaking?

----------


## kamka

it's just generally speaking, an exclamation. I think the "mać" part derives from Russian, but it doesn't mean the same here. It's just a thing people add to "kurwa" to make it sound stronger. Perhaps loooong years ago it might've been meant to insult somebody's mother, but it surely has lost its meaning now.  ::  the word "mać" meaning "mother", doesn't even exist in conterporary Polish language.

----------


## Pejko

In Slovak language there is another world !piča! which is used for similar purpose   ::   
!piča! is the vulgar word for women sexuality... if you want to know   ::   
And I have to say, that kurva is used in our language too... 
I think kurva-word is international....  ::

----------


## kamka

We use "picza" too, but I don't think it's of Polish origin, we probably stole it from you guys  ::  Picza however is much weaker word than kurwa in Polish.

----------


## Pejko

> We use "picza" too, but I don't think it's of Polish origin, we probably stole it from you guys  Picza however is much weaker word than kurwa in Polish.

 I agree. [color=blue]Inak s

----------


## kamka

If you yelled "picza" on the Polish street, they'd look at you weird, but they wouldn't pay much atention. It's an offensive word, but not half as vulgar as kurwa. I guess picza very often is used in its humorous meaning. 
the diphtong "cz" in polish is pronounced more or less like english "ch" in "check". A bit harder, perhaps.  ::

----------


## Pejko

> If you yelled "picza" on the Polish street, they'd look at you weird, but they wouldn't pay much atention. It's an offensive word, but not half as vulgar as kurwa. I guess picza very often is used in its humorous meaning. 
> the diphtong "cz" in polish is pronounced more or less like english "ch" in "check". A bit harder, perhaps.

 Ok, now is it clear to me! Thanks...very very much for explaining. Why don't you write in Polish? I understand you better than my own mother   ::  
PS: Then *č* is for Slovakians the same as the *cz* for Polands and* ch* for Englishmen...[/b]

----------


## Бармалей

"Pica!" sounds like Slovakian word for "П*зда!"...

----------


## kamka

> Originally Posted by kamka  If you yelled "picza" on the Polish street, they'd look at you weird, but they wouldn't pay much atention. It's an offensive word, but not half as vulgar as kurwa. I guess picza very often is used in its humorous meaning. 
> the diphtong "cz" in polish is pronounced more or less like english "ch" in "check". A bit harder, perhaps.    Ok, now is it clear to me! Thanks...very very much for explaining. Why don't you write in Polish? I understand you better than my own mother   
> PS: Then *č* is for Slovakians the same as the *cz* for Polands and* ch* for Englishmen...[/b]

 a tak jakoś z przyzwyczajenia po angielsku piszę :P Obiecuję, że sie poprawie i już nie będę :P 
Barmarley, "pica" is the same as pizda, I guess. We also have the word pizda in Polish. dang, seems like we steal words from all over!  ::

----------


## Pejko

> "Pica!" sounds like Slovakian word for "П*зда!"...

 Piča exactly is the word for П*зда.   ::   
How is the world of four-letter-words small...  ::

----------


## Pejko

> Originally Posted by Pejko        Originally Posted by kamka  If you yelled "picza" on the Polish street, they'd look at you weird, but they wouldn't pay much atention. It's an offensive word, but not half as vulgar as kurwa. I guess picza very often is used in its humorous meaning. 
> the diphtong "cz" in polish is pronounced more or less like english "ch" in "check". A bit harder, perhaps.    Ok, now is it clear to me! Thanks...very very much for explaining. Why don't you write in Polish? I understand you better than my own mother   
> PS: Then *č* is for Slovakians the same as the *cz* for Polands and* ch* for Englishmen...[/b]   a tak jakoś z przyzwyczajenia po angielsku piszę :P Obiecuję, że sie poprawie i już nie będę :P 
> Barmarley, "pica" is the same as pizda, I guess. We also have the word pizda in Polish. dang, seems like we steal words from all over!

 I think, only think _"piča"_ we can translate like: "picha". I am not so sure   ::   
But as the free-translated word I think it is not the worst variant, is it? What do you think *Kamka*? I am asking especially your person, cause I know what are you studing at the moment   ::   
PS: I am ashamed to your face with my English   ::   was this sentence cerrect?   ::  A t

----------


## corazon_aerodinamico

> Originally Posted by kamka  yup, "kurwa" means a prostitute, ecpressed in a very vulgar way, though.
> But it's also used as an exclamation, for example, if you hit yourself on the head, you might yell "kurwa (mać)!". it's verrrry rude though, it's something like English "f uck" or Russian "yob tvoju mat' " (sorry, can't switch the languages now).
> "Kurwa" can be used in practically every context, it is very ironicaly called as the most often used words among Polish speakers  Its meaning is however always negative.   Actually I think I've seen "Kurva mac" in the context I mentioned. If they say "kurwa mac" is it directed at MY mother or just generally speaking?

 It is generally speaking-like "holly fuck". Ther also "psia mać" or "kurwa jego mać".

----------


## corazon_aerodinamico

[quote=corazon_aerodinamico] 

> Originally Posted by kamka  yup, "kurwa" means a prostitute, ecpressed in a very vulgar way, though.
> But it's also used as an exclamation, for example, if you hit yourself on the head, you might yell "kurwa (mać)!". it's verrrry rude though, it's something like English "f uck" or Russian "yob tvoju mat' " (sorry, can't switch the languages now).
> "Kurwa" can be used in practically every context, it is very ironicaly called as the most often used words among Polish speakers  Its meaning is however always negative.   Actually I think I've seen "Kurva mac" in the context I mentioned. If they say "kurwa mac" is it directed at MY mother or just generally speaking?

 It is generally speaking-like "holly  f uck". Ther also "psia mać" or "kurwa jego mać".[/quote:1gfgmcq1]
Sorry for repeating myself but first post was censored by system ::  We do not have it here in Poland.You may be punished  later in court for cursing publicly but you can post anything you want without being censored.There is no preventive censorship in the net yet.

----------


## kamka

[quote=corazon_aerodinamico][quote="corazon_aerodinamico":ht91lni1] 

> Originally Posted by kamka  yup, "kurwa" means a prostitute, ecpressed in a very vulgar way, though.
> But it's also used as an exclamation, for example, if you hit yourself on the head, you might yell "kurwa (mać)!". it's verrrry rude though, it's something like English "f uck" or Russian "yob tvoju mat' " (sorry, can't switch the languages now).
> "Kurwa" can be used in practically every context, it is very ironicaly called as the most often used words among Polish speakers  Its meaning is however always negative.   Actually I think I've seen "Kurva mac" in the context I mentioned. If they say "kurwa mac" is it directed at MY mother or just generally speaking?

 It is generally speaking-like "holly  f uck". Ther also "psia mać" or "kurwa jego mać".[/quote:ht91lni1]
Sorry for repeating myself but first post was censored by system ::  We do not have it here in Poland.You may be punished  later in court for cursing publicly but you can post anything you want without being censored.There is no preventive censorship in the net yet.[/quote:ht91lni1]
yes there is. It all depends on the system, it's got nothing to do with Polish law pretty much. If moderators of such and such forum decide to turn on the censorship option, it works with Polish forums too.
And just how often do you hear about people being sued for swearing on the Internet? I've never come across such situation.   ::

----------

